# Canyon Ultimate CF Hardtail  Gibt´s das überhaupt?



## Deleted 57408 (12. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

Bin dieses Jahr vom Fully auf´s Hardtail umgestiegen und interessiere mich daher auch sehr für Informationen über das neue Canyon Ultimate CF Hardtail. Besuche auch regelmäßig das Canyon Forum, konnte jedoch außer den unmittelbar vor/nach der Messe erstellten Threads bisher keine weiteren aktuellen Neuigkeiten zu dem Modell finden. Gibt es denn schon jemanden, der das Hardtail sein eigen nennt und auch schon über dessen Fahreigenschaften berichten kann? Oder ist es eventuell noch gar nicht verfügbar? Wie sieht´s aus? Kann mich irgend jemand auf den neuesten Stand bringen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

P.


----------



## exto (12. März 2007)

Zumindest waren hier im Forum schon Rahmenfotos zu sehen. Ich meine, es hätte auch schon jemand ein fertiges (selbst aufgebautes) Bike gepostet. Such mal in der Galerie..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sph123 (12. März 2007)

Hallo Petejupp,
mein Ultimate CF6.0 soll nächste Woche (KW12) montiert werden. Habe Anfang Dezember bestellt.

Andi


----------



## braintrust (12. März 2007)

es gibt in der gallery einen, der baut sich aus nem rahmenkit grad sein eigenes ultimate auf...shet schon sehr viel versprechend aus


----------



## AmmuNation (12. März 2007)

Ist schon aufgebaut.


----------



## doozer2006 (13. März 2007)

Ja, in der KW 12/13 werden wohl die ersten Ultimates gebaut. Warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf meinen neuen Rennhobel.

In Koblenz kannst Du Dir den Rahmen ansehen und auch eine Probefahrt mit der Fumic LTD Version machen, falls das Rad mal im Geschäft ist.

Ich finde das Teil auf jeden Fall Klasse! Habe mir lange hin und herüberlegt Scale 10 oder Ultimate CF und mich für das Ultimate entschieden.

Wenn ich die ersten Kilometer damit abgespult habe werde ich Euch davon berichten.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 57408 (13. März 2007)

doozer2006 schrieb:


> Ja, in der KW 12/13 werden wohl die ersten Ultimates gebaut. Warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf meinen neuen Rennhobel.
> 
> In Koblenz kannst Du Dir den Rahmen ansehen und auch eine Probefahrt mit der Fumic LTD Version machen, falls das Rad mal im Geschäft ist.
> 
> ...



Den Rahmen bzw. das Komplettbike habe ich bereits auf der Eurobike gesehen, muss also nicht extra nach Koblenz dafür fahren. Da kann man ja nur für dich hoffen, dass der von dir angegebene Termin auch tatsächlich eingehalten wird. Ich finde das Teil auch klasse, habe mich jedoch für ein Scale 10 Modell 2007 entschieden, mit dem ich schon seit Januar unterwegs bin. Das war wenigstens gleich lieferbar! Probefahrt schreibst Du? Wo? Etwa auf dem Parkplatz hinter dem Canyon-Gebäude?


----------



## doozer2006 (13. März 2007)

Tja, das Leben ist manchmal eben hart. Eine wirkliche Probefahrt mit dem Teil kann man auf dem Parkplatz nicht machen, aber zumindest kann man mal draufsitzen. Aber es "fühlt" sich schon ganz gut an... 

Aber für die 1000 die ich mir beim Canyon spare gehe ich gerne Kompromisse ein, ich sage nur Rückgaberecht


----------



## Deleted 57408 (13. März 2007)

doozer2006 schrieb:


> Aber für die 1000 die ich mir beim Canyon spare gehe ich gerne Kompromisse ein, ich sage nur Rückgaberecht



Tja, bei Canyon musst Du nun mal eben den Listenpreis zahlen. Wer sagt denn, dass Du beim Kauf eines Scale 10 einen Tausender mehr hättest investieren müssen ..... ?


----------



## doozer2006 (13. März 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Tja, bei Canyon musst Du nun mal eben den Listenpreis zahlen. Wer sagt denn, dass Du beim Kauf eines Scale 10 einen Tausender mehr hättest investieren müssen ..... ?



Habe mir bei mehreren Händlern ein Angebot über ein Custom Scale 10 machen lassen und alle waren mindestens 1000 teurer. Wenn ich mal unhöflich fragen dürfte, was hast Du denn für Dein Scale bezahlt?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (13. März 2007)

doozer2006 schrieb:


> Habe mir bei mehreren Händlern ein Angebot über ein Custom Scale 10 machen lassen und alle waren mindestens 1000 teurer. Wenn ich mal unhöflich fragen dürfte, was hast Du denn für Dein Scale bezahlt?



Du darfst fragen, bekommst darauf jedoch keine Antwort von mir. Sorry, aber ich werde den zwischen meinem Händler und mir vertraulich ausgehandelten Preis nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum breittreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (13. März 2007)

rofl...


----------



## bikehumanumest (15. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ist schon aufgebaut.



und wird sogar bereits seit wochen ausgiebig gefahren... 





inzwischen mit kürzerem + leichterem vorbau und lenker ...fährt sich vor allem bergab genial...und lang nicht so unkomfortabel weil angeblich hart wie in den einschlägigen tests behauptet wird...carbon halt...

demnächst teste ich das ganze noch mit fox terralogic und german answer als gabel...mit der schwarzen ga sieht es bestimmt am besten aus und die fox ist wahrscheinlich die beste lösung... dafür ist die rock shox leichter ???

joe


----------



## xas (16. März 2007)

@petejupp: warum bist du auf das Scott Scale umgestiegen? Hauptsächlich wegen dem Gewicht?


----------



## doozer2006 (16. März 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> und wird sogar bereits seit wochen ausgiebig gefahren...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sag mal welche Rahmengröße fährst Du denn und wie lang ist denn Deine Schrittlänge/Körpergröße?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. März 2007)

xas schrieb:


> @petejupp: warum bist du auf das Scott Scale umgestiegen? Hauptsächlich wegen dem Gewicht?



Umgestiegen bin ich ja gar nicht. Ich habe mich für das Scale 10 entschieden, da ich überzeugter Fan der Marke Scott bin und großen Wert auf die Nähe zu meinem Händler lege. Außerdem ist das Scale fraglos ein ausgereiftes Hardtail der absoluten Spitzenklasse. Trotzdem finde ich das Ultimate CF Hardtail von Canyon einfach nur rattenscharf! Ausstattungsmäßig finde ich die Fumic-Varianten wirklich toll. Allerdings würde mich der Fumic-Schriftzug auf dem Rahmen schon erheblich stören und ich finde es schade, dass dieses Modell nicht als neutrale Variante erhältlich ist. Käme also vergleichbar zum Scale 10 das Modell Ultimate CF 9.0 SL in Frage. Ist gegenüber dem Listenpreis eines Scale 10 zwar knapp 900 Euro billiger. Aber das gute Verhältnis zu meinem Händler mit den damit verbundenen unstrittigen Vorteilen gegenüber einem Versender machen diesen angeblichen Preisnachteil meiner Ansicht nach mehr als wett. Trotzdem sehe ich als Scott-Biker keinen Widerspruch darin, dass Canyon-Hardtail einfach richtig geil zu finden!


----------



## Christian_74 (16. März 2007)

@bikehumanumest, 
und, Gesamtgewicht? Bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xas (16. März 2007)

Hallo petejupp, mit dem Umstieg meinte ich den Wechsel vom Race-Fully (war doch ein Canyon, oder?), wie du am Anfang geschrieben hast, oder fährst du noch beides? Dein Eindruck zu den Fahreigenschaften im Vergleich zum Race-Fully fände ich interessant, falls das der Grund für den Wechsel war. 

Ansonsten finde ich das Canyon Carbon HT sehr schön, allerdings hätte ich mich wie du auch für das Scott entschieden, zumal die Carbon Rahmen von Scott schon etwas länger auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## dbley_canyon (16. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte euch an dieser Stelle mal ein kurzes Update zum Thema Ultimate CF Hardtail geben.

Bisher sind schon einige Rahmensets an Kunden raus gegenagen. Die Produktion der Komplettbikes beginnt in KW 12. Zunächst werden dann die bereits bestellten Räder ausgeliefert. Die darüber hinaus produzierte Menge geht in die Expressbikes. Da die Vorbestellungen recht zahlreich sind, werden es in der ersten Runde wohl nicht so viele werden. In der nächsten "Produktionsrunde" Anfang April kommen dann wieder welche dazu.

Beste Grüße

Daniel


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. März 2007)

xas schrieb:


> Hallo petejupp, mit dem Umstieg meinte ich den Wechsel vom Race-Fully (war doch ein Canyon, oder?), wie du am Anfang geschrieben hast, oder fährst du noch beides? Dein Eindruck zu den Fahreigenschaften im Vergleich zum Race-Fully fände ich interessant, falls das der Grund für den Wechsel war.
> 
> Ansonsten finde ich das Canyon Carbon HT sehr schön, allerdings hätte ich mich wie du auch für das Scott entschieden, zumal die Carbon Rahmen von Scott schon etwas länger auf dem Markt sind.



Ja, hatte mal für sehr kurze Zeit ein RC9, mit dem ich große Pläne hatte (wollte ein paar Marathons fahren und so weiter). Leider hat mir mein Arbeitgeber durch sehr viel Arbeit einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Habe es daher recht schnell wieder zu einem hervorragenden Preis verkauft und mich mit meinem Genius von Scott begnügt. Du fragst nach den Eindrücken hinsichtlich der Fahreigenschaften? Nun ja, das RC9 war (ist) schon ´ne ganz schöne Rakete. Sehr schnell und jeder Tritt in die Pedale wurde umgehend in Vortrieb umgesetzt. Also sehr gut vergleichbar mit einem Hardtail. Allerdings empfand ich den "Komfort" der 80 mm Federweg vorne und hinten als nicht so überragend. Wenn ich wieder zwischen einem RC 9 und meinem Scale (oder einem anderen Hardtail) wählen müsste würde ich mich klar für die hinten ungefederte Variante entscheiden. Anders sähe es beim Spark von Scott aus. Dies hatte ich ursprünglich bestellt, wollte jedoch nicht bis irgendwann im April drauf warten und habe mich daher für ein Scale 10 entschieden (habe ich bisher auch nicht bereut). Im direkten optischen und qualitativen Vergleich erschien mir das RC9 weniger wertig zu sein als mein Scott-Bike. Keine Ahnung, wie ich es anders ausdrücken soll, aber die Qualitätsanmutung des RC9 war weniger hoch als die meines Genius und meines Scale. Versuche mich da möglichst objektiv und ohne die Scott-Brille aufzuhaben auszudrücken. Beim Ultimate CF allerdings sehe ich diesen Unterschied nicht mehr, kann hier aber nur auf meine Eindrücke von der Messe zurückgreifen, wo ich es zum ersten (und bisher letzen) Mal gesehen habe.


----------



## bikehumanumest (16. März 2007)

so wie es jetzt ist knapp unter 9kilo inkl. pedale, ist ein m und ich bin 178cm mit 85cm schrittlänge...bin vorher ein bike mit kürzerem oberrohr gefahren,ich könnte mir vorstellen im rennen auch mit einem s zurechtzukommen, aber das m passt schon...





joe


----------



## xas (17. März 2007)

Super, danke für deine Antwort ! Also spricht deiner Meinung nach mehr für ein Race-HT, als für ein Race-Fully (Gewinn an Komfort und Traktion versus Gewicht und Steifigkeit). 

Ich denke, die Scott Carbon-Rahmen sind noch etwas besser verarbeit, als die von Canyon. Beim Spectral im Laden sah die Oberfläche teilweise etwas wellig aus (optisch), wobei ich allerdings auch schon bei Scott gesehen habe, dass nicht alle Carbon-Matten gleichmäßig aufgetragen wurden. Na ja, tut der Funktion aber keinen Abbruch.

@bikehumanumest: welche Vorbaulänge hast fährst du jetzt?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. März 2007)

xas schrieb:


> Super, danke für deine Antwort ! Also spricht deiner Meinung nach mehr für ein Race-HT, als für ein Race-Fully (Gewinn an Komfort und Traktion versus Gewicht und Steifigkeit).



Das würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen. Wenn die Entwicklung bei den Race-Fullys so weitergeht gibt es meiner Ansicht nach bald keine Argumente mehr gegen deren Einsatz beim Rennen. Ob Hardtail oder Fully wird dann wahrscheinlich noch mehr zu einer reinen Glaubensfrage. Frag´ mal den Christoph Sauser. Der wurde 2004 und 2005 Worldcup-Gesamtsieger im Cross Country auf einem Cannondale Racefully und war auch gegen Ende der letzten Saison der stärkste Fahrer auf seinem Specialized Fully. Und Scott hat mit dem Spark ja scheinbar eine richtige Waffe dahergezaubert. Bin beim ersten Weltcup im April als Besucher in Houffalize und werde genau hinsehen, ob die Jungs vom Swisspower-Team auf dem Hardtail oder dem Fully unterwegs sínd .....


----------



## Flairbaer (23. März 2007)

Mein neuer Rahmen (Ultimate CF 9.0 FBI LTD) liegt in Kirchheim / Teck und wartet darauf, dass ich ihn endlich aufbaue. Das Teil ist pervers steif. Habe ein bereits aufgebautes in der Rennversion gefahren. Wahnsinn, was für ein Vortrieb, aber knochenhart.
Bis Münsingen muss es endlich fertig sein. Wenn zeitlich alles schief geht, was schon fast abzusehen ist, wirds dort eben eingefahren. Auch mal lustig, ein brandneues Bike beim ersten Marathon zu testen.

Gruss
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 64042 (23. März 2007)

Zusammenfassend: Absoluter Sauladen!

Meine 'Geschichte' zu diesem Thema geht so:
- Anfang Januar tel. nach der Lieferzeit gefragt - Antwort: KW6
- Eine Woche später ein Ultimate CF 8.0 telefonisch bei super unfreundlichem MA bestellt.
- KW5 ein Paket von Canyon bekommen mit einem GrandCanyon 8.0!!! Paket nicht angenommen.
- Angerufen, 'umbestellt', neuer Liefertermin KW8.
- In KW9 mal nachgefragt wo es bleibt - Antwort: KW10, spätestens KW11
- Heute(Ende KW12) Post bekommen mit dem nächsten Liefertermin: *KW17*. Jungs, das ist Anfang Mai!!!

Neben meinem persönlichen Frust, stelle ich mir die Frage, wie lange ein Unternehmen überleben kann, egal in welcher Branche, wenn die Kunden so offensichtlich verarscht werden.

Oliver


----------



## Staabi (23. März 2007)

Hallo Oliver,

bitte sende mir eine Mail mit der Kundennummer an [email protected], ich setze mich mal mit unseren Kollegen im Verkauf in Verbindung und frage nach Deinem Bike. Sorry.

Viele Grüße,

Michael
Canyon Produktmanagement


----------



## Fidi SCOJ (23. März 2007)

okoel schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend: Absoluter Sauladen!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Naja, "verarscht" ist, denke ich, nicht ganz zutreffend. Ich glaub', die Mitarbeiter der Hotline sind auch ganz schön nervös. Da gibt es absolute Granaten ("Das muss ich mir nicht bieten lassen, ich leg' jetzt auf. Nein, ich leg' jetzt auf!"), aber auch sehr kompetente Mitarbeiter. Die haben es wohl im Moment auch nicht einfach ("Ich bin lediglich befugt, von einer Hauptkomponente zu sprechen"). Wenn man dann fragt, ob ein anderes Ultimate CF lieferbar ist und der Mitarbeiter das verneint, kann es ja wohl nur der Rahmen sein. Die kriegen also vielleicht Druck von oben und müssen sich dazu noch den Frust von der Kundschaft anhören. Wenn das Canyon-Team mal etwas offener wäre, wäre auch mein Verständnis - um das sie brieflich bitten - (noch) größer.

Das Problem ist: Wie sieht es in der KW 17 aus? Die Verlegung um immer wieder 4 Wochen sieht ziemlich hilflos aus. 

Das MTB ist so scharf und günstig, das man ja - vor allem bei dem Wetter - noch etwas warten kann. Aber Oliver hat recht: das ist Anfang Mai!!! Und dann kommt die nächste Vertröstung? Ein Glück für Canyon, das sie im Wesentlichen Versender sind und keine Schokolade als Wiedergutmachung in den Versandkarton stecken müssen (eigentlich dürfte es sogar etwas mehr sein!).

Trotz allem Frust und trotz all der Überlegungen, die ich in den letzten Stunden gemacht habe, möchte ich hiermit nochmal für Canyon sprechen und hoffen, das sie die Probleme mit dem Zulieferer in den Griff kriegen.

An alle Mitarbeiter und vor allem die Geschäftsleitung: Sagt, was ihr denkt!

Ich habe mich auf jeden Fall selbst überredet, noch zu warten. Und mal ehrlich, ihr tut es doch auch!

Bei mir hat übrigens ein gewisser Kyrill heftig dafür gesorgt, dass das Warten noch ein paar Tage leicht fallen kann.

Gruß an alle Ultimate CF-Besteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 64042 (24. März 2007)

Michael: Hab dir meine Kundennummer gemailt. Nimms mir nicht krumm, aber hier fühle ich mich an den Spruch erinnert:'Was ist das Gegenteil von Gut? --> Gut gemeint!'.

Fidi SCOJ: Hmmm, das mit dem verarscht fühlen ist meine individuelle Wahrnehmung der Firma Canyon. Nicht auf die Hotline MA bezogen. Die haben das klassische Schnittstellenproblem jedes Callcenters: Sie müssen die riesige Kluft zwischen den Visionen des Produktmanagements und der offensichtlicht beschränkten Möglichkeiten der Fertigung an den Kunden weiterreichen. Hartes Brot! Langfristig einzige Möglichkeit: Sich einen anderen Job suchen.

BTW: Deine Erlebnisse mit der Hotline sind ja nun wirklich beste Comedy...

"Sich selbst zum warten überreden..": Schauen wir mal, nach dem Frühstück werde ich mal bei Rose anrufen und die Lieferzeiten von deren Carbon Hardtails erfragen. Da die so eine praktische Custommade Liste haben, nimmt man beim Ausfall einer 'Hauptkomponente' einfach ein alternatives Bauteil. Heute Nachmittag werde ich noch einen Umweg zu unserem Simplon Händler machen und mich mal nach dem Gravity umhören.Ist zwar etwas teurer als ein CF, aber der Preis alleine war es nicht, das mich bewogen hat, ein CF zu bestellen...

Mittelfristig ist das alles eine Sache des Vertrauens.. (..das verloren geht!)

Oliver


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. März 2007)

okoel schrieb:


> Mittelfristig ist das alles eine Sache des Vertrauens.. (..das verloren geht!)
> 
> Oliver



Hallo Oliver!

Die Angelegenheit ist sicherlich extrem ärgerlich, aber meiner Ansicht nach kein exklusives Canyon-Problem. Frag´ mal die Besteller eines Scott Spark oder eines Specialized Enduro SL! Brauchst Dir nur die Threads zu den entsprechenden Modellen anzuschauen. Offenbar ist dieses Jahr besonders bei den High End Modellen der jeweiligen Hersteller irgendetwas kann schön faul im Staate Dänemark. Und woran das genau liegt werden wir Endkunden sowieso nie erfahren.

Übrigens: es gibt meiner Ansicht nach rein gar nichts gegen ein Simplon Gravity einzuwenden und mit ein bischen Verhandlungsgeschick dürfte es auch möglich sein, den Preisunterschied in Grenzen zu halten. Ist ein geiles Bike und über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Ich würde keinesfalls bis Mai warten wollen .....

Gruß

P.


----------



## RedChili (24. März 2007)

moin moin,

verweise auf meinen beitrag im wartezimmer. ultimate cf 7,0 - innerhalb einer woche 3 mal den liefertermin auf allen wegen der modernen bürokommunikation verschoben. telefonisch kw 15 - via mail kw 16 - per brief kw 17. 

wo fäng der fisch an zu stinken? genau .... am kopf. die jungs in der hotline können mir leid tun. bei meinem gesprächspartner hatte ich deutlich das gefühl, dass ihm die identifikation mit dem laden flöten gegangen ist. was sehr menschlich und verständnisvoll rüber kam. eigentlich schade. produkt und marketing sind offensichtlich einwandfrei. in den ersten gesprächen im januar wurde mir natürlich vom himmel versprochen, dass die lieferprobleme der vergangenen jahre in 07 endgültig der vergangenheit angehören  .... bla bla bla.

jedenfalls frage ich mich, warum ich die geschäfftspolitik der leeren versprechungen unterstützen soll. 

mich würde mal eure meinung zum vergleich cf 7,0 / specialized stumpjumper marathon und marathon carbon interessieren (der preisunterschied ist mir bekannt). kennt jemand das gewicht?

some like it red .... happy weekend !


----------



## AmmuNation (24. März 2007)

Man kann es immer wiederholen, auch wenn eure Erlebnisse tatsächlich etwas daneben sind:

Canyon ist auch nur ein Hersteller und es Arbeiten auch nur Menschen da. Darüber hinaus bietet Canyon supergeile, extrem Steife und leichte Bikes an, zu einem Preis wo man sichs nicht zwei mal überlegen muss. Schon viele Leute mussten sich zwischen Hersteller XY und Canyon entscheiden. Manchmal fiel die entscheidung auch auf den andern Hersteller, jedoch immer mit dem zusatz: "Auch wenn ich nicht so viel fürs Geld bekomme wie bei Canyon."

Natürlich lässt sich beim Händler feilschen was bei Canyon absolut unmöglich ist, ausser vielleicht in einem ungewöhnlichen Garantiefall. Vielleicht kriegt man das andere Bike auch zum gleichen Preis wie das Canyon - allerdings mit LX statt XT etc.

Ich kann euren Ärger auch verstehen. Obwohl ich bestimmt der erste war, der ein XC5.0 bestellt hat (Anfang November, als noch die alte HP online war!) habe ich nie was von Canyon gehört. Kein Brief, keine Mail, kein Telefon, rein garnichts. Schade. Mit ein paar mal hin und her wurde es dann doch ein XC6.0 was sehr rasch da war. Und nun bin ich zufrieden und schon lange über den Wartezimmer-Ärger weg.


----------



## Fidi SCOJ (24. März 2007)

RedChili schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> ... in den ersten gesprächen im januar wurde mir natürlich vom himmel versprochen, dass die lieferprobleme der vergangenen jahre in 07 endgültig der vergangenheit angehören  .... bla bla bla.
> 
> ...




Tja, jetzt simmer so weit. So geht's auch bei mir. Zu Specialized Stumpjumper Marathon: Geiles Bike. War schon vor dem CF in meiner Wunschliste. Mit ein bischen Verhandlungsgeschick etwa so teuer wie das 8.0. Genau das unbekannte Gewicht war auch mein Problem (Bitte melden!). Nicht so steif wie das 8.0; genau das kann aber auch Vorteile haben (Komme wirklich ins Grübeln, vielleicht nimmt sich jemand die Zeit, mich zu überreden). Das Teil in Carbon ist mir zu teuer und hat wohl Probleme mit der Umwerferschelle am Rahmen (siehe Tests). Das gleiche wie für das Alu-Stumpi gilt für das Gravity. Auch das Ghost HTX Lector Team ist interessant. Storck ähnlich. Mir wurde ein neues Scale 20 aus 2006 für 2.100  angeboten. Hätte ich das mal genommen! 

Ich brauche nur einen freien Tag .......

In der Summe der Eigenschaften und des Preises ist das Ultimate unschlagbar. Aber mir ist letztlich (also KW 17, liebe Leute von Canyon) der Spatz in der Hand lieber als die Taube am Dach. Das 8.0 bleibt also das Hintergrundbild am PC, die Stumpi-Datei wird aber noch nicht gelöscht.

Ich glaube, das Canyon in der Lage ist, schon jetzt was zum Termin KW 17 zu sagen (Wenn man zB mit der Carbonwickelei in China Probleme hat - reine Spekulation von mir  - warum sollte man das nicht sagen, muss man ja auch machen, wenn man eine Rennradgabel zurückruft).

Warten zu können ist eine Kunst, nichts zu erwarten eine noch größere...
(zur Sammlung dummer Sprüche)

Fidi


----------



## PhoenixXx (24. März 2007)

hey jungs,
also ich hab mir vor nen paar tagen ein ultimate cf rahmen bestellt.
bei mir heißt es liefertermin bis ende KW 18...das is zwar anfang mai, aber ich fahre noch ein ginat anthem, aufgebaut auf 10,5 kg und deswegen kann ich ruhig noch n bissal warten ;-)
zu den "simplon und scott wollern" , schaut doch mal n bissal im inet rum es gibt da n paar seiten, die wirkjlich tolle individuelle preise machen. 

http://www.neon-radsport.de/produktuebersicht.php?wgid=20&uwgid=27



so hab ich z.B. ein Cube elite Hpc rahmen für 1085  angeboten bekommen, ein scale limited 06 rahmen NEU gibts vielfach in den kleinanzeigen der "BIKE" und "MOUNTAINBIKE" für ca 1200-1400 . ihr müsst zwar meistens auf den händlervorteil verzichten, spart euch aber ne menge geld und ich bin bisher auch ohne das gefühl "ich hab einen garantieschein, ich kanns umtauschen wenn was kaputt is" ausgekommen.
eine andere möglichkeit, vielleicht nicht für jeden was ist es, bei ebay USA (dort sind die händler teilweise sehr viel seriöser als hier) ein scott oder specialized rahmen/rad zu kaufen. lieferzeit und -kosten halten sich in grenzen und die preise liegen teilweise bis zu 30% unter unseren verkaufspreisen...
und wenn gar nichts mehr hilft, dann ruft ihr bei den firmen direkt an, fragt nach ner ausstellerliste und fragt dort nach messemodellen und ausstellungsstücken...
so hab ich letztes jahr ein specialized s-works carbon HT-Framekit 06 für 899 NEU bekommen...
wenn man lange genug sucht, findet man alles zu seinem wunschpreis 
ich hoffe ich konnte mit meinen weisheiten ein paar anregungen liefern und wünsch euch noch nen schönen tag   

ach ja falls jemand interesse an nem giant anthem rahmen in L von 06(deutlich besser als die 07er Modelle   )    hat, einfach melden   

Gruß  PhoenixXx


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (24. März 2007)

ärgerlicherweise gibt es die Grand Canyon Alu HT Serie nicht mit so edlen Parts wie die Ultimas. Ich spiele schon mit dem Gedanken mir erst mal son Alu-Bomber zu ordern und den Carbon-Rahmen - wenn er mal irgendwann lieferbar ist - nachzurüsten. Ich traue dem Braten mit der 17. Kalenderwoche überhaupt nicht. Der könnte auch reine Geschäftstaktik sein, damit nicht so viele Käufer abspringen...


----------



## Fidi SCOJ (24. März 2007)

Darkwing_2006 schrieb:


> ärgerlicherweise gibt es die Grand Canyon Alu HT Serie nicht mit so edlen Parts wie die Ultimas. Ich spiele schon mit dem Gedanken mir erst mal son Alu-Bomber zu ordern und den Carbon-Rahmen - wenn er mal irgendwann lieferbar ist - nachzurüsten. Ich traue dem Braten mit der 17. Kalenderwoche überhaupt nicht. Der könnte auch reine Geschäftstaktik sein, damit nicht so viele Käufer abspringen...



Die haben ja selber nix an Carbon-MTBs. War vor ein paar Wochen in Koblenz. Hatten nur 1 (ein!) Ultimate CF 9.0 FBI Team LTD, sonst nix. Haben aber angeblich schon ein paar Rahmensets rausgegeben. Wie gesagt: kapiere nichts mehr.

Ich hoffe, das wenigstens die Fumic Brothers zwei haben; oder startet die Rennsaison erst nach KW 17?


----------



## PhoenixXx (24. März 2007)

hab gehört die bekommen ihre bikes auch in KW17  
ich hab den rahmen bestellt und warte erst mal ab. bin im moment an nem specialized s-works HT Frame dran und soltle ich den bekommen werd ich das canyon auch wieder abbestellen  
ganz einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. März 2007)

Fidi SCOJ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das wenigstens die Fumic Brothers zwei haben; oder startet die Rennsaison erst nach KW 17?



Guter Einwand! Auf deren Homepage steht unter ihren Raceterminen die Teilnahme am 1. Lauf zum Swisspowercup am kommenden Wochenende. Aber die Scales, die sie vorher gefahren haben, waren ja auch nicht schlecht. Nur für den Fall, dass sie keine Ultimates zur Verfügung haben sollten...


----------



## PhoenixXx (25. März 2007)

mhm da wird sich canyon sicherlich freuen, die beiden mit scales fahren zu sehen...oder falls sie die ultimates noch nicht bekommen, fahren sie einfach mit nem torque


----------



## RedChili (25. März 2007)

was ich mich, seit ich die ultimates sah, frage ... gibt´s eigentlich ausser den symphatischen  fumic burschen sonst noch jemand, der ´n bike mit deren namen fährt? 

mal ehrlich - das brauch doch keiner, oder? 

was sich canyon dabei wohl gedacht hat - weniger ist mehr !


----------



## mstaab_canyon (26. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe heute mal nach den Terminen der Carbon-Hardtails in unserer Disposition nachgefragt. Die Rahmen kommen um Ostern herum (also in ca. 2 Wochen +/-, je nach Dauer der Zollabwicklung, dazwischen liegenden Feiertagen usw) und dann werden die Bikes auch priorisiert montiert. Dieser Termin gilt allerdings nicht für die Fumic-Replicas, die sich aus einem anderem Grund noch etwas verzögern. Ich bleibe da aber am Ball. 

Für die Verzögerung bei der Auslieferung der Carbonhardtails möchte ich mich entschuldigen. Generell möchte ich allerdings herausstellen, das sich von Ausnahmen wie eben den Carbonhardtails abgesehen, die Liefersituation in diesem Jahr schon erheblich gegenüber den Vorjahren gebessert hat. Das nützt dem einzelnen, der auf sein Carbonbike wartet natürlich wenig, aber über die gesamte Zahl der Bestellungen gesehen hat sich sowohl die Lieferzeit als auch vor allem die Liefertreue, also das Einhalten von zugesagten Lieferterminen, schon deutlich verbessert. Und damit das für 2008 noch besser wird arbeite ich zur Zeit mit Hochdruck an den neuen Modellen, von denen ein Großteil auch schon fix und fertig und bestellt ist. Nein, ich werde noch nichts zu den neuen Bikes verraten. Da müsst Ihr Euch schon bis zur Eurobike gedulden 

Nebenbei, ich bin gestern mal wieder mit meinem Ultimate CF Hardtail Prototypen unterwegs gewesen und muss schon sagen, das Ding geht sowas von vorwärts... Und ich bin schon so einige Racebikes und Hardtails gefahren.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. März 2007)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Nebenbei, ich bin gestern mal wieder mit meinem Ultimate CF Hardtail Prototypen unterwegs gewesen und muss schon sagen, das Ding geht sowas von vorwärts... Und ich bin schon so einige Racebikes und Hardtails gefahren.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Michael



Äußerst unbefriedigender und schmaler Insiderbericht . Wie wäre es, wenn Du "das Ding geht sowas von vorwärts" sehr viel ausführlicher beschreiben und deutlich präziser erklären würdest!!!


----------



## PhoenixXx (26. März 2007)

mhm bitte ja ^^
werde mein ultimate, zumindest wies im moment aussieht nämlich wieder abbestellen und mir doch ein scale rahmen holen...außer du sagst mir jetzt gleich dass de rultimate rahmen den wahnsinns ultra vortireb hat und scott dat scale da eh keine chance gegen hat  
dann überleg ichs mir vll nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (26. März 2007)

Hi,

also das Canyon Ultimate CF hat den Wahnsinns-Vortrieb . Über Produkte unserer Mitbewerber werde ich mich hier im Forum nicht äussern . Aber jetzt mal im Ernst, der Rahmen ist irrsinnig steif und ist auch von der Geometrie her ein Rad das nur eine Gangart kennt: "schnell". Geht wirklich bergauf und bergab durch die hohe Steifigkeit richtig vorwärts und begeistert auch mit der Fahrstabilität und Lenkpräzision. Über den Oldtimer "Yeti For Racing Only" schrieb ein amerikanisches Magazin 1988 "it almost invites the Rider to go fast". Und das kann ich 100% auch für das Canyon Ultimate CF unterschreiben. Der Rahmen war nicht ohne Grund Testsieger im großen Carbonhardtail-Vergleich in der MOUNTAINBIKE 01/2007 mit Testurteil "überragend". Und da war die komplette Konkurrenz versammelt

Ich habe eben nochmal nach dem Grund für die Verzögerung gefragt. Der Container hatte, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, gerade mal die doppelte Laufzeit gegenüber den üblichen Lieferungen aus Taiwan. Das mag jetzt wie eine Ausrede klingen, hat aber tatsächlich schon für einige Diskussionen mit unserem Logistikpartner für die Verschiffung gesorgt.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. März 2007)

Möglicherweise wird dem Thema Steifigkeit auch zu viel Aufmerksamkeit zu teil. Ist aber glaube ich auch sehr abhängig von den persönlichen Vorlieben des Einzelnen. Der eine bevorzugt eher steif und bretthart und der andere kommt mit einem etwas weicheren Rahmen mit einer gewissen Eigendämpfung besser zurecht. Auch das ist wohl eine Glaubensfrage. Ohne Zweifel ist das Ultimate CF ein geniales Hardtail . Aber wurde nicht ein bekanntes und altbewährtes Konkurrenzprodukt (mal wieder) Gesamt-Testsieger in dem angesprochenen Vergleich?


----------



## PhoenixXx (26. März 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Aber wurde nicht ein bekanntes und altbewährtes Konkurrenzprodukt (mal wieder) Gesamt-Testsieger in dem angesprochenen Vergleich?



hab grad nochma in der zeitschrift geblättert, hat "nur" nen kauftipp erhalten...aber ich denke scott hat zu hohes prestige um nicht zu siegen  
als beser rahmen wurde der ultimate aber bezeichnet...und nur um den gehts mir ja...die steifigkeit ist schon enorm...
ich wiege im mom um die 78 kg und zu rennbeginn wohl um die 75 kg (nix speck, alles muskeln  ), kann mir jemand von euch da vielleicht helfen ob der scale rahmen nicht nen tick zu weich ist?
über ne objektive meinung wär ich auch vom canyon fachmann dankbar  
spring doch mal über deinen schatten und rede über produkte der konkurrenz  
ich dank euch
PhoenixXx


----------



## bikehumanumest (26. März 2007)

xas schrieb:


> @bikehumanumest: welche Vorbaulänge hast fährst du jetzt?



syntace 105 oder 110... könnte aber auch mit einem 120er gehen,wegen meinen rückenproblemen sitz ich aber eher aufrecht..

ah ja, hab heut ein bißchen gebastelt...sieht jetzt so aus...erster fahreindruck    ...die gabel kann doch ganz schön was am fahreindruck verändern...





joe


----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. März 2007)

PhoenixXx schrieb:


> ich wiege im mom um die 78 kg und zu rennbeginn wohl um die 75 kg (nix speck, alles muskeln  ), kann mir jemand von euch da vielleicht helfen ob der scale rahmen nicht nen tick zu weich ist?



Mit 75 - 78 kg liegen wir in der gleichen Gewichtsliga und ich kann dir versichern, dass das Scale keineswegs zu weich für uns ist .


----------



## PhoenixXx (27. März 2007)

hey petejupp,
wie ich sehe fährst du auch ein scale? aus welchem jahr und wie zufrieden bist du damit? 

danke

phoenixxx


----------



## RedChili (28. März 2007)

Werte Wartenden .... 

7-8 Wochen Lieferverzögerung sind unzumutbar finde ich. Mit dieser Aktion nach den Versprechungen und Zusagen telefonisch anfang des Jahres habe ich das Vertrauen in das Unternehmen verloren. Und wer weiss, ob nicht ein weiteres Mal verschoben wird.

Meine Entscheidung (falls es jemanden interessiert  ) - Ultimate CF 7,0 abbestellt.  

Nu werd ich Spezi fahren .... is ja auch nicht schlecht.  

Gut gelaunten Gruß


----------



## Deleted 64042 (28. März 2007)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Ich habe eben nochmal nach dem Grund für die Verzögerung gefragt. Der Container hatte, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, gerade mal die doppelte Laufzeit gegenüber den üblichen Lieferungen aus Taiwan. Das mag jetzt wie eine Ausrede klingen, hat aber tatsächlich schon für einige Diskussionen mit unserem Logistikpartner für die Verschiffung gesorgt.



Hallo Michael,

wie wäre es, wenn ihr die Vertragsstrafe(Pönale), die Ihr bei eurem Logistikpartner geltend macht, den Wartenden im Preis nachlässt?

Gruss
Oliver


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. April 2007)

Fidi SCOJ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das wenigstens die Fumic Brothers zwei haben; oder startet die Rennsaison erst nach KW 17?



Start zum Swisspowercup in Schaan (Liechtenstein) am Sonntag:

1. Julien Absalon (Orbea)
2. Fredrik Kessiakoff (CD)
3. Florian Vogel (Scott)
12. Manuel Fumic (Canyon)
19. Lado Fumic (Canyon)

Beide lt. Bericht der Bikesportnews ganz zufrieden mit den Ergebnissen zum Saisonstart. Die haben also beide schon mindestens mal jeweils eines .


----------



## deltab (7. April 2007)

JA das gibt es wirklich.......
gerade hat der Postmann das Paket gebracht 
Fotos gibts wenn es aufgebaut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing_2006 (8. April 2007)

Jawoll, es tut sich was!

@ Deltab: Wann hattest Du denn bestellt, und für welche Woche hattest Du eine Zusage??


----------



## deltab (10. April 2007)

@ darkwing_2006: Ich hatte es 12.3.2007 VMT war KW 13 und am 30.3. habe ich die Rechnung bekommen. Also alles super mit der Lieferzusage.

Was mich allerdings etwas verwundert ist die doch sehr eigenwillige  Montage. Ich musste z.B.  die vordere Bremse demontieren um den Lenker ordnungsgemäß zu befestigen. Dann war der gute Racing Ralph entgegen der Laufrichtung aufgezogen, und was musste ich dabei gleich feststellen?!?! in einer MAVIC UST Felge einen Schlauch   na ja


----------



## mstaab_canyon (10. April 2007)

Hallo,



> Was mich allerdings etwas verwundert ist die doch sehr eigenwillige âMontageâ. Ich musste z.B. die vordere Bremse demontieren um den Lenker ordnungsgemÃ¤Ã zu befestigen. Dann war der gute Racing Ralph entgegen der Laufrichtung aufgezogen, und was musste ich dabei gleich feststellen?!?! in einer MAVIC UST Felge einen Schlauch  na ja â¦



die Bremse hÃ¤ttest Du nicht demontieren mÃ¼ssen, einfach die Gabel um 360Â° drehen. Das hattest Du entweder beim Auspacken oder unser Monteur beim Einpacken verdreht. Das Thema gab es hier schon hÃ¤ufiger.

Das der Reifen falsch aufgezogen ist sollte natÃ¼rlich nicht sein.

Ein Schlauch ist deshalb in der Felge, weil wir keine UST-Reifen verbauen. UST-Felgen sind auch fÃ¼r herkÃ¶mmliche Reifen mit Schlauch geeignet.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe,

Michael


----------



## deltab (10. April 2007)

@ mstaab_canyon: danke für den 360° tip werde es beim nächsten berücksichtigen  
Das die Felgen auch mit Schlauch rollen ist schon klar   aber warum nehmt ihr keine UST Reifen?


----------



## mstaab_canyon (10. April 2007)

Hallo,

UST: hat mehrere Gründe: Zum einen habe ich den Eindruck, das die Tubeless-Geschichte noch nicht "massenkompatibel" ist. Sprich, sich auf dem Markt nach wie vor nicht durchsetzt und deshalb für die Serienspezifikation problematisch ist. Zum zweiten hat es auch produktionstechnische Gründe in unserer Endmontage. Das schöne ist ja, das Tubeless-Fans unkompliziert selbst umrüsten können wenn sie UST-Reifen fahren möchten.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## hornet999 (11. April 2007)

deltab schrieb:


> @ mstaab_canyon: danke für den 360° tip werde es beim nächsten berücksichtigen
> Das die Felgen auch mit Schlauch rollen ist schon klar   aber warum nehmt ihr keine UST Reifen?


Hallo deltab,

es freut mich für Dich, daß Du Dein CF schon bekommen hast. Was mich allerdings wundert ist, daß Du das Rad erst Anfang März bestellt hast und es Ende März geliefert wurde.
Ich habe mein Cf gleich nach dem Erscheinen der 2007er Preise noch im Dezember 2006 bestellt. Mein "Leidensweg" ist nachezu identisch zu dem von okoel. Mein jetziger VMT ist KW 17.

Wenn ich mich bisher über CANYON gewundert habe, so bin ich jetzt ähnlich sauer wie okoel. Ist zwar schön, daß Du Dein Rad schon hast, aber warum werden bei CANYON die Aufträge nicht chronologisch abgearbeitet?

Ich denke nicht, daß ich der einzige CF-Besteller bin, der nach Deinem Beitrag richtig sauer auf CANYON ist.

Gruß


----------



## deltab (11. April 2007)

Hallo,

@hornet999: ich denke es liegt an der Rahmengröße. Welche Größe hast Du bestellt? 

Grüße


----------



## hornet999 (11. April 2007)

Hallo,

könnte natürlich sein. Ich habe einen M-Rahmen bestellt.

Gruß


----------



## deltab (11. April 2007)

@Hornet999: ich habe meins in XL bestellt... das ist wohl der grund.... 
Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornet999 (11. April 2007)

OK,

danke für die Info, ich hatte mir schon mal die Telefonnummer für die Hotline von CANYON herausgelegt. 
Da kann ich dem MA dort ein nicht so erfreundliches Telefonat ersparen.

Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Bike.


----------



## PhoenixXx (11. April 2007)

also ich hab meines auch in M bestellt und ich hab KW18 als montagetermin...und ich hab auch erst vor 3 wochen bestellt...also bringts wohl nichts so früh wie du zu bestellen


----------



## bikehumanumest (12. April 2007)

PhoenixXx schrieb:


> also ich hab meines auch in M bestellt und ich hab KW18 als montagetermin...und ich hab auch erst vor 3 wochen bestellt...also bringts wohl nichts so früh wie du zu bestellen



M ist ok...
also ich will ja kein öl ins feuer schütten,aber bei dem wetter gibts nix besseres wie tagesfreizeit und ein carbon cf unterm a.... und dann ab ins gelände...

joe
ps: deswegen bin ich jetzt grad im büro...


----------



## hornet999 (12. April 2007)

@bikehumanumest: 
Ich würde auch lieber mit dem CF heute ausfahren. So muß ich halt noch ein paar Wochen auf meinem alten FX4000 raus. Da es aber ja alles nur fürs Training ist, ist der schwere Eingelenker ja sowieso besser. 
 

So wie ich sehe kommst Du aus der Nähe von Lahr. Fährst Du die Marathons in Offenburg und Freiburg ?


Grüße


----------



## bikehumanumest (12. April 2007)

hornet999 schrieb:


> @bikehumanumest:
> Ich würde auch lieber mit dem CF heute ausfahren. So muß ich halt noch ein paar Wochen auf meinem alten FX4000 raus. Da es aber ja alles nur fürs Training ist, ist der schwere Eingelenker ja sowieso besser.
> 
> 
> ...



klar, sobald die neue ausschilderung fertig ist trifft man mich und das canyon dort zur erkundung... ich such ja wieder die schnellste möglichkeit vom start zum 80km entfernten ziel zu kommen...zumindest in meiner altersklasse...am bike solls nicht liegen...das ist klasse...




joe
nach all den verschwommenen bildern mal wieder eine erholung fürs auge


----------



## deltab (12. April 2007)

Jetzt, wie versprochen, die ersten Fotos

















P.S. es fährt sich SUPER  
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doozer2006 (12. April 2007)

Glückwunsch zu Deinem neuen Bike!

Ich hoffe wir müssen nicht mehr allzu lange auf unsere Exemplare warten.
Bin schon tierisch gespannt wie es sich fährt...

Sag mal, Du hast doch Dein Bike in XL bestellt. Wie groß bist Du denn und welche Schrittlänge hast Du? Und vor allem wie passt denn das Bike von der Geometrie zu Dir?

Grüße und noch viel Freude damit!


----------



## Bechy (12. April 2007)

Einfach nuuuurr geil 

Sieht echt klasse aus. SUPER!!


----------



## deltab (12. April 2007)

@ doozer ich bin 1,92 lang und eine sl von 93... und passt gut.


----------



## AmmuNation (12. April 2007)

Wow... Wunderschön.


----------



## waldfrucht (15. April 2007)

War jetzt am Wochenende in Willingen zum Canyon Ride on Camp mit www.mtb-academy.de und bin das CF auch mal 1 Tag Probe gefahren.
Tolles Teil macht richtig spaß!  
Aber auch mal die anderen Canyons Probe zu fahren war super!


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (15. April 2007)

Habe mein Canyon heute schmerzlich vermisst.. Musste beim Marathon mit meinem 14kilo Fully starten.. Hoffentlich klappts mit KW17..


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (25. April 2007)

... wir schreiben die 17. Kalenderwoche des Jahres 2007. In dieser Woche sollten die Ultimates zusammengebaut werden.. Hat schon jemand Nachricht von Canyon hierüber? Ich hab bis jetzt noch nichts.. aber wenigstens auch kein Brief mit dem Hinweis auf eine weitere Verzögerung.


----------



## doozer2006 (25. April 2007)

Mein Bike ist fertig. Werde es am Samstag abholen.

Einfach mal bei Canyon anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## PhoenixXx (25. April 2007)

was für einen umwerfer (shimano XTR) muss ich am Ultimate montieren? danke


----------



## mstaab_canyon (26. April 2007)

PhoenixXx schrieb:


> was für einen umwerfer (shimano XTR) muss ich am Ultimate montieren? danke



E-Type FD-M970-E

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornet999 (26. April 2007)

@darkwing 2006

Ich habe gerade meines E-Mails geprüft und.... eine E-Mail von Canyon. Zitat: "Ihre Ware hat unser Haus heute per Nachnahme verlassen.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Postlaufzeit innerhalb von Deutschland durchschnittlich 1-4 Tage beträgt. Ihr Paket wird von DHL angeliefert."

Also am Wochenende darf ich dann wohl auch CF fahren.
   
Ich könnte platzen vor Freude.

Gruß


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (26. April 2007)

Wow, dann wirds bei mir wohl auch nicht mehr all zu lange dauern.. Wann hast n bestellt?


----------



## hornet999 (26. April 2007)

@darkwing 2006

am 6.12.2006 !!!

Gruß


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (26. April 2007)

@ Hornet999

Au Ha.. dann liegen zwischen Deinem und Meinem Bike bestimmt noch einige die vorher montiert werden.. Habe Anfang März bestellt.


----------



## PhoenixXx (27. April 2007)

also ich hab auch anfang-mitte märz bestellt und...mein rahmen is schon vor über ner woche gekommen  
sorry jungs aber ich glaube bei ganzen radln dauerts etwas länger


----------



## doozer2006 (27. April 2007)

Also ich habe mein Bike am 12.03.07 bestellt und es ist auch schon fertig montiert. Werde mein Hobel am Samstag abholen.  und bei dem Wetterchen werden die ersten Kilometer wie im Fluge vergehen...


----------



## hornet999 (27. April 2007)

@Darkwing 2006

ich habe mein Bike heute bekommen, zusammengeschraubt und gleich mal auf meiner Standardrunde getestet. Das Ding geht echt ab wie eine Rakete. Ich hatte zunächst überlegt ein Scale 10 oder ein Gravity zu kaufen, zum Glück habe ich abgewartet.
Ich habe mal den Vergleich (Canyon FX 4000 vs CF) im angehängten Bild versucht darzustellen. Beide Touren habe ich diese Woche gefahren. 
Ich bin durch das CF ca. 10 min/h schneller geworden. Das hätte ich nicht erwartet.

Als das Warten lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. April 2007)

hornet999 schrieb:


> Ich bin durch das CF ca. 10 min/h schneller geworden. Das hätte ich nicht erwartet.


D.h. die Stunden dauern bei dir jetzt nur mehr 50 Minuten?


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (27. April 2007)

Ich hatte bei dem letzten Marathon (ca 37km/900hm) 10 Minuten Rückstand auf Platz1 bei einer Zeit von 1:28.xx mit einem 14kg Specialized Stumpjumper Fully.

Meint ihr der Rückstand ist passé wenn ich statt des 14kilo Stumpi´s das 10 Kilo Ultimate 8.0 fahre? Diese Frage geht mir schon ne ganze Zeit durch den Kopf. Habe hier eine 32km Fitness Test Vollgas Runde für die ich ca 1h15 brauche, daran könnte ich die Bikes mal vergleichen... wenns Ultimate da ist.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornet999 (27. April 2007)

@ Darkwing 2006
Meine Hausstrecke sind etwas mehr als 1000 hm und 39 km (also fast identisch). Ganz so schnell wie Du bin ich nicht. Mit meinem Fully lag meine Bestzeit (ohne die Abfahrt) bei 1:30 mit dem CF bin ich heute 1:14 gefahren.

Sieht meiner Meinung nach also nicht schlecht für Dich aus.


----------



## hornet999 (27. April 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> D.h. die Stunden dauern bei dir jetzt nur mehr 50 Minuten?



@FloImSchnee
So wie es aussieht schon. Ist natürlich etwas blöd, weil ich dann Ende August schon in die Winterpause muß. 

Jetzt habe ich auch den Fehler gefunden, warum das mit dem angehängten Bild nicht geklappt hat; die Datei war zu groß.
Also noch ein Versuch zum besseren Verständnis.


----------



## klogrinder (27. April 2007)

1000hm und 39km in 1:14???
ernsthaft?


----------



## hornet999 (28. April 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> 1000hm und 39km in 1:14???
> ernsthaft?



Nee, ich würde mich dann wahrscheinlich auch FUMIC nennen. 

Auf meiner Hausstrecke habe ich einen "Meßpunkt", das ist so ein Hotel auf ca. 700 hm. Dort muß ich über eine Bundesstraße; also für mich ein idealer Meßpunkt.
Dort habe ich dann ca. 900 hm hinter mir, aber noch einen kleinen Aufstieg und die Abfahrt vor mir. Für die gesamte Strecke, also etwas mehr als 1050 hm bei 39 km habe ich 1:45 gebraucht. 
Also keine Panik


----------



## klogrinder (28. April 2007)

vollgas?


----------



## hornet999 (28. April 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> vollgas?



Durchschnittspuls 155
Max-Puls 178

Als für mich Vollgas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kette-links (2. Mai 2007)

So nun mal wieder was für Hardtailfraktion ,
bin zwar aus dem ''Fumic-Alter'' raus, hab mich aber dennoch aus gewissen Gründen dafür entschieden. Ein absolutes Traumbike in jeder hinsicht. Selbst den älteren Herrschaften der Rennradgemeinde im Shop hat's gefallen. Jeder wollte es mal anfassen. 
Fazit :absolut perfekt verarbeitet mit liebevollen Details (Zugführungen, Zusatzbefestigung der Umwerferzugführung ect.). Fahrdynamik über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Als verwöhnter Fullyfahrer ein überraschend guter Fahrkomfort , wobei die 2,25er einen guten Dienst erweisen.

Edit : Das warten lohnt sich. Die Jungs dort geben wirklich ihr bestes.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (2. Mai 2007)

Sieht schon geil aus  Viel Spaß damit


----------



## B.Z. (2. Mai 2007)

Schönes bike!  

Wie sieht es denn beim Ultimate mit der Lieferfähigkeit aus? Ich wollte mir ursprünglich auch eines bestellen, da ich Canyon nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre nicht getraut habe, bin ich schließlich nach einigen Irrungen bei einem Scott Scale gelandet.

btw.

Auf deinem Bild sieht die Sattelüberhöhung ziemlich extrem aus, was für eine Rahmengröße fährst Du denn bei welcher Körpergröße / Schrittlänge?

LG

Bernd


----------



## Kette-links (3. Mai 2007)

@B.Z.

Ist ein L Rahmen bei 182cm/85SL. Past perfekt. Die Sattelüberhöhung ist bei angenehmen 4,5 cm. Täuscht etwas auf dem Bild, da der Speedneedle im hinteren Bereich extrem nach oben geht (fühlt sich erstaunlicherweise besser komfortabler an,als mein SLK auf dem Fully ) und das Rad auf dem Ständer steht.
P.S In L ist das Rad knapp 100gr. schwerer als die Angabe in M.

Gruß Kette-Links


----------



## bikehumanumest (3. Mai 2007)

Kette-links schrieb:


> So nun mal wieder was für Hardtailfraktion ,
> bin zwar aus dem ''Fumic-Alter'' raus, hab mich aber dennoch aus gewissen Gründen dafür entschieden. Ein absolutes Traumbike in jeder hinsicht. Selbst den älteren Herrschaften der Rennradgemeinde im Shop hat's gefallen. Jeder wollte es mal anfassen.
> Fazit :absolut perfekt verarbeitet mit liebevollen Details (Zugführungen, Zusatzbefestigung der Umwerferzugführung ect.). Fahrdynamik über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Als verwöhnter Fullyfahrer ein überraschend guter Fahrkomfort , wobei die 2,25er einen guten Dienst erweisen.
> 
> Edit : Das warten lohnt sich. Die Jungs dort geben wirklich ihr bestes.



kannst du von den liebevollen details mal fotos machen ? ich hab mein rahmenset ja selbst aufgebaut und bin für detaitipps immer dankbar...

ups...hab die fotos in deinem album grad gefunden...hier nochmal meines 

sieht man sich beim saarschleifemarathon ???




joe


----------



## Kette-links (3. Mai 2007)

> sieht man sich beim saarschleifemarathon ???



Jaein,
bin leider ohne Bike da. Spiele den ''Flaschenhalter'' für meinen Sohn und seine Vereinskamaraden. Was man für die Jugend nicht alles macht.   Werde aber mal nach deinem Bike ausschau halten.

Gruß


----------



## bikehumanumest (3. Mai 2007)

Kette-links schrieb:


> Jaein,
> bin leider ohne Bike da. Spiele den ''Flaschenhalter'' für meinen Sohn und seine Vereinskamaraden. Was man für die Jugend nicht alles macht.   Werde aber mal nach deinem Bike ausschau halten.
> 
> Gruß



dacht ich mir doch dass du etwas älter bist als der canyonfahrer bei deinen fotos(wahrscheinlich der sohnemann) ...gibst du ihm wenigstens das rad zum fahren ???

du bist wahrscheinlich eher meine altersklasse...Ü45...

ach ja und das canyon erkennst du am sonntag an der grünen sid...hab wieder rumgeschraubt...blöderweise wäre für riva eher die fox angesagt gewesen...und scheibenbremse wäre auch nicht verkehrt gewesen...hoffe das in orscholz die sid reicht...





joe


----------



## Kette-links (4. Mai 2007)

> ach ja und das canyon erkennst du am sonntag an der grünen sid...hab wieder rumgeschraubt...blöderweise wäre für riva eher die fox angesagt gewesen...und scheibenbremse wäre auch nicht verkehrt gewesen...hoffe das in orscholz die sid reicht...



Ich denke soviele Ultimate's fahren eh nicht mit  und mit der Sid ist der Marathon durchaus gut machbar (ist natürlich abhängig von Deinem Fahrstiel   ).


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Mai 2007)

Kette-links schrieb:


> So nun mal wieder was für Hardtailfraktion ,
> bin zwar aus dem ''Fumic-Alter'' raus, hab mich aber dennoch aus gewissen Gründen dafür entschieden. Ein absolutes Traumbike in jeder hinsicht. Selbst den älteren Herrschaften der Rennradgemeinde im Shop hat's gefallen. Jeder wollte es mal anfassen.
> Fazit :absolut perfekt verarbeitet mit liebevollen Details (Zugführungen, Zusatzbefestigung der Umwerferzugführung ect.).



Tut mir leid, aber das Ultimate mit dem Fumic-Schriftzug geht irgendwie gar nicht. Das wäre/ist für mich ein klares KO-Kriterium ...


----------



## forever (5. Mai 2007)

Hmm, also diese Liefersituation ist doch schon sehr lange so bei Canyon...verstehe nicht ganz, ein Custom Rahmen von Lynskey Performance wird innerhalb 6-8 Wochen gefertigt, aber ein vergleichsweise schnödes Serienbike dauert ewig bei Canyon...wiegesagt, sollte kein Bashing an dieser Stelle sein...schade, daß die Hardtail Rahmen so teuer sind, und schwerer als
andere Frames...vergleichsweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhoenixXx (9. Mai 2007)

kann ich an einem ritchey wcs carbon flatbar OS eigentlich tune hörnchen montieren? fumic´s fahren das ja auch...normalerweise sind die doch an den enden von innen schon verstärkt oder? oder brauch ich "stöpsel"?  
danke und sorry für offtopic, fand es aber übertrieben deswegen nen thread aufzumachen.

danke euch

Phoe


----------



## Fidi SCOJ (11. Mai 2007)

Hey, Dawnking, Okoel usw., hör nix mehr von Euch (na gut, von mir kommt im Moment auch wenig). Nur noch am Ultimatefahren oder was? Berichtet doch mal über Eure neuen Bikes.

Grüße, Fidi


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (12. Mai 2007)

Nee, im Traum vielleicht.. Bei mir ist noch nichts angekommen... Habe mal bei der Hotline nachgefragt. Die Komponenten scheinen alle da zu sein, sie sind dabei die verzögerten Aufträge nachzuarbeiten, also nächste oder übernächste Woche wird mein Bike montiert. Da das schöne Wetter eh passé ist trage ich es im Moment noch mit Fassung und genieße die Vorfreude auf mein neues Bike.. Hätten sie es wie versprochen in KW13 geliefert wärs jetzt ja schon "alt"


----------



## PhoenixXx (13. Mai 2007)

mein neues ultimate ist jetzt endlich fertig aufgebaut und ich muss sagen es geht wirklich ab wie ne rakete!
die umstellung von fully auf hardtail ist zwar etwas schwer aber das wird noch   werde dann die nächsten tage auch ein bild reinstellen, damit alle die noch keins haben schwärmen dürfen  
hat jemand den rahmen schon mit 80er und 100er gabel gefahren und kann mir vll. sagen obs da große unterschiede gibt?

gruß 

Phoe


----------



## totalchaos (15. Mai 2007)

Darkwing_2006 schrieb:


> Nee, im Traum vielleicht.. Bei mir ist noch nichts angekommen... Habe mal bei der Hotline nachgefragt. Die Komponenten scheinen alle da zu sein, sie sind dabei die verzögerten Aufträge nachzuarbeiten, also nächste oder übernächste Woche wird mein Bike montiert. Da das schöne Wetter eh passé ist trage ich es im Moment noch mit Fassung und genieße die Vorfreude auf mein neues Bike.. Hätten sie es wie versprochen in KW13 geliefert wärs jetzt ja schon "alt"



dann würd ichs überhaupt stornieren, so wirds nie alt!!


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (15. Mai 2007)

Positiv denken  

Würd ich stornieren bekommt ja jemand anderes mein schönes Bike


----------



## ecco (28. Mai 2007)

Tacho,

wie sieht´s denn mit dem max. Fahrergewicht 
und mit der max. Scheibengrösse am Heck aus? 

Ich bekomm von Canyon keine Antwort.


----------



## Menis (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

eben habe ich gehört, dass einem Fahrer hier in Berlin nach 17 Tagen (und zwei Rennen) sein Ultimate-Rahmen gebrochen ist. Es war ein XL-Rahmen, aber der Typ ist spindeldürr und somit weit von 80KG entfernt. Schon ähnliches gehört? 

Ohgottohgott... menis


----------



## dbley_canyon (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo ecco,

das maximale Fahrergewicht für unseren Ultimate CF Rahmen beträgt 120 kg. Für die Bremsscheibe gilt 180mm als Maximum.

Beste Grüße

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Menis (30. Mai 2007)

Daniel, hast du von dem gebrochenen Rahmen aus Berlin gehört? Er ist direkt an der senkrechten Versteifung zwischen Ober- und Sitzrohr gerissen. Da ich gerade im Entscheidungsfindungsprozess bin, wäre ich für jede Information dankbar... menis


----------



## paulipan (26. März 2010)

Welche Rahmengröße empfehlt ihr beim CF und beim AL bei meiner Körpergröße von 185cm?


----------



## werrabike (26. März 2010)

paulipan schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße empfehlt ihr beim CF und beim AL bei meiner Körpergröße von 185cm?


Willst dir wohl tatsächlich noch den Ultimate MTB holen? Der Grand Canyon CF ist doch im Outlet auch nicht mehr so teuer...aber ich finds klasse.
Ich selbst bin knapp 188 cm groß und fahre einen L Rahmen. Denke mal das für 185 cm der auch passen sollte.
Ansonsten einfach das PPS von Canyon nutzen. Die Werte die dort rauskommen sind eigentlich ganz gut...

Bye, Enrico


----------

